# how do i know which motherboard i am using?



## pslee (Feb 16, 2007)

I really suck at using computers and this computer is handmade by a friend of mine and I don't know a thing about this computer. It has 768?RAM, AMD athlon 1.2gig? and 9700radeon pro and that is pretty much I know about this computer. I want memory upgrade but I don't know which motherboard I am using. Thank you.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Free_Edition_d4181.html

Everest will tell you and a whole lot more


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm not one who trusts software for motherboard make/model/version as I've seen it too many times not pick it up or pick it up wrongly. The best method would be to ask the friend or open the side case and read off your motherboard. Its very simple really and it'll make you more at ease and experienced with system internals. Software will however mostly pick up the motherboard make/model correctly.


----------

